
Stable coin's token? - nistak04
https://bit-media.org/cryptocurrency/sale-for-algorithmic-stablecoin-project-launches/
======
nistak04
I really don't know so much about the stable coin and its mining system, and
can't understand with my poor English , but it looks a little interesting to
me.

